# WKORV Property Map ?? Help



## rsweeney (Jan 2, 2007)

Anybody Know where I can access a WKORV property map? I would like to find a map that has Unit #'s and or Building #'s. This would be very helpful in identifing units available for resale or rent and their exact location (Corner units,OV,OF,etc..). I have seen them from sales at svo presentation but I am having a hard time finding the info otherwise. Rob


----------



## Denise L (Jan 2, 2007)

Most units are floating. The only time you'd care about a unit number is if you are buying someone's fixed week/fixed unit interval, in which case, they should be able to provide you with the exact location.

I have not been able to get my hands on an official site map with villa numbers. Most TUGers have walked the buildings to find out about the villa numbers.  If you have a specific unit number in mind, we can probably tell you where it is.

Bldg 1 is the lobby
Bldg 2 is the North-most building. Odd numbers are South-facing.
Bldg 3 is the South-most building. Even numbers are North facing.
Bldg 4 is the closest to the highway and furthest from the ocean

Numbering is by Bldg, Floor and Unit, so for example

3519 would be Bldg 3, 5th floor, south facing with a view of the park.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't seen any maps online with unit numbers.   On the map linked below, only the units at the ends of the wings directly facing the ocean are considered ocean front.  

Everything else is Ocean View except the back of the unit marked Island View Villa, and maybe a few units with blocked views.  

The wing right across the middle, marked lobby is Bldg. 1 and doesn't house any guest units.  

The left wing is Bldg. 2, (also called A) the right wing is Bldg.3, (also called B) and the back wing (top right of picture) along the highway, is Bldg. 4.  (Also called C)  

Just to confuse things, the buildings also have names, but I have never heard anyone use them! 

Right now, the whole left side of the resort (north side of Bldg. 2) has construction views.

http://www.westinkaanapali.com/ag.htm


----------



## conkyjoe (Jan 3, 2007)

*WKORV Units  4219/21*

Greetings,

Would anyone know where this unit(s) 4219/21 resides?  

I believe this is a corner unit but not sure what building.

Does the 4 suggest the building number or perhaps a floor number? 

If the 4 is a floor number what building would this unit be in? 

Where the heck can we find the unit maps to each SVO resort? 

Why are the unit numbers and their locations at each resort not published? 

What is the big secret? :annoyed: 

Gratefully,


----------



## nell (Jan 3, 2007)

Unit 4619/21 is an IV Deluxe (Corner unit).  IV is Building 4 (otherwise referred to as the highway bldg.  This unit is the inner most 6th floor corner unit closest to the lobby and the pool.  All the high floor corner units in the IV bldg also have an ocean view.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 3, 2007)

The unit numbers - and type - are listed in the WKORV Owners Manual - from these and some logic (and a bit more sleuthing) you can determine the unit locations.  There is no building map of specific unit numbers - not sure why there should be since the Owners Manual has the necessary info since they (most) are float weeks.

Also - to follow-up on DMs post:
Building 2 = A = Kahakai
Building 3 = B = Makahi Kai
Building 4 = C = Ahelani


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2007)

conkyjoe said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Would anyone know where this unit(s) 4219/21 resides?



4 = Bldg. 4
2 = Floor 2
19 & 21 = unit numbers

According to Nell's post, units 19 & 21 are on the inside corner, where buildings 1, 3, & 5 come together, so my guess is that it won't have a great view since it's low, and looking between Bldg. 1 & 3.

However, if that's the number on your confirmation, it really doesn't mean anything.  Units are assigned about 24 hrs. before check-in, based on the infamous Starwood "pecking-order."


----------



## j4sharks (Jan 3, 2007)

I was told by a resale broker that owners can "insist" on getting their deeded unit for their stay in Maui.  I said that I have always understood that deeded unit number to be meaningless and you get what SVO assigns you regardless.  What have people heard on this point?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 3, 2007)

j4sharks said:


> I was told by a resale broker that owners can "insist" on getting their deeded unit for their stay in Maui.  I said that I have always understood that deeded unit number to be meaningless and you get what SVO assigns you regardless.  What have people heard on this point?



How the WKORV assigns units is a popular topic around here, and I've never heard that.  Starwood has a unit assignment policy based on 1) How early you make your Resv.  2) Where you own  3) and Elite Status.

Here is a post about that very question:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=158771&postcount=25


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 3, 2007)

j4sharks said:


> I was told by a resale broker that owners can "insist" on getting their deeded unit for their stay in Maui.  I said that I have always understood that deeded unit number to be meaningless and you get what SVO assigns you regardless.  What have people heard on this point?



This is bad info - only possible if you buy a fixed week/unit (in combination) from a the seller that has this already deeded - or you buy directly from SVO at a 20% premium. (10% for the fixed week then 10% for the fixed unit).

Also - I was told by a TS salesperson (FWIW) that units are assigned 10 days in advance.


----------



## rsweeney (Jan 3, 2007)

*List of units in building 4*

I have recieved from someone a list of all units in building 4 and there status ,OV,IV,Deluxe IV...etc, which has been quite helpful if anybody needs it, email me I will send you the PDF. Thanks for all the help and knowledge you all make this a great place.I hope to see you all at WKORV       ROB


----------



## Denise L (Jan 3, 2007)

Enjoy your timeshare, Rob!

Just a reminder that if you book 8-0 months out, you will lose your unit type and view, so you won't necessarily get your Deluxe villa. I recall a Deluxe IV owner mentioning this. Book early to ensure your villa/view category.


----------



## divenski (Jan 5, 2007)

For WKORV, are the 1 bd, OV units any sort of a special unit from a view perspective, ie are they in specific locations with certain views. Or are they simply the 1bd side of a 2bd unit, and an owner could be assigned to any open 1bd, OV unit?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2007)

divenski said:


> For WKORV, are the 1 bd, OV units any sort of a special unit from a view perspective, ie are they in specific locations with certain views. Or are they simply the 1bd side of a 2bd unit, and an owner could be assigned to any open 1bd, OV unit?



They are the 1 bd side of a 2 bd unit.  The earlier you book at 12 mos. out, the better view you will get.


----------

